# Disinfectants? a little help please



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm looking to order a bulk of disinfectant for my guys and am having a bit of a headache. I want something that will kill everything, preferably. I have the time to allow things to dry well and be rinsed if needed so it doesnt necessarily have to be pet specific. 

Ark Klens - the RWAF recently posted saying this will kill E. cuniculi and Mixi. 

Vikron - kills bacteria and fungi 

Trigene - kills bacteria and fungi 

F10 - kills bacteria and fungi and viruses 

Bleach - kills E. cuniculi

Jays Fluid - kills Coccidia 

Safe 4 - kills bacteria, fungi and some viruses (I have used this at the rescue centre I volunteer at and it doesnt get rid of smells)

steam cleaning - would this kill everything? 

So bacteria would include bordetella, e.coli and salmonella 
fungi would include; ring worm
viruses would include, Mixi, VHD and bird flu
Protozoan include E. cuniculi and Coccidia

what should I buy!?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

I would go with the F10


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Steam cleaning should kill everything. It is used in the microbiology lab for glass and metal. Not sure how well it will work with plastic as it is likely to melt it.

From the list the F10 looks like your best bet.

I have found fairy liquid gets rid of smells. I used this in conjunction with another disinfectant when I was trying to train Minion to use the litter tray in his cage as before he could still smell it everywhere with just the use of pet disinfectant. It does mean 2 cleans though. 

I personally use fairy liquid and 'Clean and safe', which get's rid of bacteria and viruses (it has a fragrance but not enough for rabbits not to be able to detect their own mess or other rabbits). Clean and safe can also be used on their food bowls and water bottles.


----------

